# Jbl l880



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, Does anyone know if there are multiple models of the JBL L880 Studio series speakers? I have seen 100w, 200w, 400w, and 800w. But, I can only find one L880 on JBL's site and sold on Amazon. Was hoping for help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

goodears said:


> Hi, Does anyone know if there are multiple models of the JBL L880 Studio series speakers? I have seen 100w, 200w, 400w, and 800w. But, I can only find one L880 on JBL's site and sold on Amazon. Was hoping for help.


Hello,
The JBL L880 is a specific model. I am not sure where you saw anything pertaining to 800 watts, but the recommended maximum power requirements according to JBL is 200 watts and the power handling peak rating is 400 watts.

The L880 is a mighty impressive speaker with solid low frequency response and is impressively efficient. The 880 does dip down to just below 4 ohms, but a decent number of AVR's will be able to power them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The JBL L880 is a specific model. I am not sure where you saw anything pertaining to 800 watts, but the recommended maximum power requirements according to JBL is 200 watts and the power handling peak rating is 400 watts.
> 
> The L880 is a mighty impressive speaker with solid low frequency response and is impressively efficient. The 880 does dip down to just below 4 ohms, but a decent number of AVR's will be able to power them.
> ...


My receiver is 6ohms and 8ohms. Will I damage either one of them, speaker or receiver?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

What AVR are you using and what is the approximate size of your room?


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Yamaha HTR-5930 22Lx14W.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

goodears said:


> Yamaha HTR-5930 22Lx14W.


Provided you are using a decent subwoofer and set the crossover to 80hz you should be fine. Without a subwoofer or even with one for that matter just be careful when first using them in terms of the volume setting. That is a pretty decent sized room which works against you. The speakers are pretty efficient, but dip to around 3.9 ohms. Use the 8 ohm setting as using a lower ohm setting will only result in less available power. Again, just make sure to immediately turn down the volume if the speakers start to sound brittle/hardening. Distortion from an underpowered AVR in the form of clipping is responsible for damaging far more speakers than too much power.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't know there was a setting to change the Ohms. It's not automatic?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

goodears said:


> I didn't know there was a setting to change the Ohms. It's not automatic?


Hello,
I am not positive whether or not your particular model has either a switch on the back panel or a setting in the On Screen Display, but some AVR's do have a have an impedance setting. 

Often this is done to comply with Underwriters Laboratory Certification. It can also be there to ensure that the amplifier is not damaged. Regardless, the L880 is an 8 ohm Nominal speaker and it is only at a certain frequency where it dips that low. It is an excellent value and I would not overthink it. However, just apply common sense measures when first getting them.

Furthermore, while there is not a complete consensus about this, many believe there is a certain amount of break in for speakers. That is for the rubber surrounds to get used to the excursion from sound reproduction and so forth.
Cheers,
J


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

How much do you think they are worth used? They are not as popular it seems as Klipsch or Polk, so I can't find many for sale. I don't know what they're worth. I was going to trade a Denon avr-1912 (no remote or setup mic) and a pair of Tsi300 polks (one has a broken tweeter, the other is perfect).

I have the other receiver. I paid $175 for the receiver and $110 for the polks. Bad trade? Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBL's are actually quite popular and are common in Recording Studios and many other pro audio applications whereas you really do not see Polk in such areas.

Provided the L880's are in excellent condition, they are certainly worth more than $280. I do think you would be better off holding on to the Denon and trying to flip the Yamaha. Regardless, it sounds like a solid deal.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I am borrowing the yammy.


----------

